# Secret Berley ?banned



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i suggested using something as berley (just off the top of my head) and the person i was with told me it was so good, that it is banned as berley in fresh water parts of new zealand.

my question.

what was the grinner referring to and was this person pulling my leg


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

If it was aniseed you were talking about then yeah, it's true.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

fascinated about the aniseed but , no, that wasnt what i suggested we try,

my friend was talking about NZ trout i think , but she is often mistaken , so it may be BS. keen to try this stuff now. i'm sure its not banned in oz


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

I think in NZ you're not allowed to use artificial "scent" of any kind in freshwater for trout fishing. The girlfreind in right


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

could be mate, she reckoned this stuff was dynamite when crushed up and chucked on the surface.

hint, lifes pretty straight without some berley


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Talking about Twisties from Grinner's last post. Never heard of them used as berley tho.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I remember watching a rex hunt episode when I was a kid where he was smashing trout on them as bait. Rigged them pretty similar to powerbait.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Barrabundy,

maybe we should try dipping our sps in Ouzo  :lol: :lol:

Ian


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

HAWKEYE3 said:


> Barrabundy,
> 
> maybe we should try dipping our sps in Ouzo  :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ian


It works better if you drink the Ouzo, the fishing just appears better.

I used aniseed oil on bait as a kid in NZ, I can't remember it making any difference though.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

When I first came on to the fishing club scene aniseed was banned by the club I had Joined. I do not know if the ban was legislated or not.

Regards

Ian


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

keza said:


> HAWKEYE3 said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy,
> ...


Update!!!

Take Keza's advice and drink the Ouzo first. Then breathe on the sp

Ian


----------



## crag (Nov 8, 2010)

If in fact you are talking about Twisties,then yeah they work great on redfin,so would presume they would be ok on other freshwater fish.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

yes twisties indeed.

almost mixed my metaphors and gave the following as a clue

"life is full of .......situations" but i do believe thats the slogan for a small white lolly.

@ scott, i have a dozen redclaw in a tank at the moment and they eat anything (including each other)

@ crag, i dont know how far north redfin extend, not sure if they are in qld, maybe the water is too hot for them.

cheese seems to be a good attractant in many forms.

dont know if anyones posted this yet,


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Walking thru Big W there it was (aniseed) in the fishing tackle department.

Ian


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

HAWKEYE3 said:


> When I first came on to the fishing club scene aniseed was banned by the club I had Joined. I do not know if the ban was legislated or not.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ian


To my knowledge, it was never law, but you're 100% correct in the fact that clubs and associations such as SQAFCA banned the use of aniseed amongst their members during their own comps.

First I've heard about the twisties though, if this is what is being referred to. I know bread gets lots of species excited, maybe it's the starches that gets them so hungry....

Kev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Not available here or I'd give it a go.


----------

